# Fish ID



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, long story short. Is this a 19 Fish Ohio White Bass or a meh Hybrid Striped Bass?

The picture of its tongue is blurry, but it looked like only one tooth patch to me.

What say you OGF?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Hybrid- the stripes are too dark and defined to be a WB. The broken stripes shown in the pic are also a characteristic of hybrids. That's a fat fish man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

I vote Hybrid. All of the lateral lines running all the way to the tail is the best indication.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Since this thread is going I'll post mine. I caught these two this morning while checking out a new spot with EStrong. They were pretty small(12in and 11in). I've done a bit of research and still not 100% sure. Leaning more toward hybrid??


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

White bass... Faded stripes 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I also vote hybrid DO the broken stripes.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Hybrid.

Been getting into them on a fairly regular basis here on the Scioto. All it takes (for me) is one quick glance at the overall structure of the body to tell. Wipers will be decidedly stocky, almost having a Carp-like appearance, White Bass will look similar to panfish. Screw all the "legit" ways of ID'ing them


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Since this thread is going I'll post mine. I caught these two this morning while checking out a new spot with EStrong. They were pretty small(12in and 11in). I've done a bit of research and still not 100% sure. Leaning more toward hybrid??



White Bass.

Note the difference in body structure compared to this Hybrid of similar size.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> White Bass.
> 
> Note the difference in body structure compared to this Hybrid of similar size.


That pic is a white bass too... Either that or it's such a blurry pic the stripes aren't showing up clearly. Look at the original fish posted. See how much darker the stripes are than that pic? I know what you mean, but your stocky theory doesn't always hold up  This is a white bass: 





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

GarrettMyers said:


> That pic is a white bass too... Either that or it's such a blurry pic the stripes aren't showing up clearly. Look at the original fish posted. See how much darker the stripes are than that pic? I know what you mean, but your stocky theory doesn't always hold up  This is a white bass:


I admit, that one could go either way. Although again, after seeing a good number of Hybrids in the past couple years Im going to go with Hybrid based on my gut feel.


Honestly I have a hard time going by the Stripes until they get to be about 15". Smaller White Bass/Hybrids are extremely hard to identify/Distinguish.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Black crappie all the way...

after all if its a hybrid the clown posse might think we violated the shell station accords where we agreed not to fish inside the I-275 loop if they agreed not to post any more photos of Garret shirtless.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Black crappie all the way...
> 
> 
> 
> after all if its a hybrid the clown posse might think we violated the shell station accords where we agreed not to fish inside the I-275 loop if they agreed not to post any more photos of Garret shirtless.



Ahhhh, the Shell Station Accords of 2013.... I have a whole library that is ready to be posted should said agreement ever be violated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I luckily missed that 1...(or it missed me) At least no one said Gabon Viper...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going with the IGB fish Ohio Rock Bass.
You are all smoking the weed if you can't see it....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

"May exceed 10lbs" LOL, more like "Will exceed 10lbs"

LOL'd just as hard at the Columbus Cabelas description of Wipers: 15"-22".

We're already seeing 5 year old fish right near 28"/10lbs here in Columbus (Scioto)...What a downright remarkable species.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

EStrong said:


>




The SW Forum never fails


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Garrett and Acklack7! I'm new to the stripey fish. Either way it's a new one for me and my 9th new species for the year. The river has really opened up a lot for me.

So regarding the stripes on all three bass the stripers have dark, non-broken lines that go the length of the body, hybrids have dark, but broken lines and the whites have faded lines as they get toward the belly? They seem to be rather difficult to differentiate sometimes. 


@ EStrong LOL Yes, that one spot produced nicely. His fishing guide service is quite the bargain and you might just catch a fish or two! He charges extra for Maserati rides and he won't go 185 because he would refuse to ride in the back if he lost his license


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

So many experts in one place. Behold a mature white bass...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> So many experts in one place. Behold a mature white bass...



That's a killer drum. I bet you could get a Fish OH award for that if you talked to the right guy at the ODNR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Jeezus y'all, it's a stinking rock bass no matter what some guy with a big fish says....
Experts.....laughable, ha!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Since this thread is going I'll post mine. I caught these two this morning while checking out a new spot with EStrong. They were pretty small(12in and 11in). I've done a bit of research and still not 100% sure. Leaning more toward hybrid??





Very interesting post. First fish is 100% white bass and second fish is 100% hybrid. 

Considering they were caught together, any questions you might have about them schooling together at this age class would be answered. 



Thanks.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> Very interesting post. First fish is 100% white bass and second fish is 100% hybrid.
> 
> Considering they were caught together, any questions you might have about them schooling together at this age class would be answered.
> 
> ...


That's a really cool story, thanks chief.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Very interesting post. First fish is 100% white bass and second fish is 100% hybrid.
> 
> Considering they were caught together, any questions you might have about them schooling together at this age class would be answered.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input. I believe you are correct now that I put the photos together like this...



The first one has a faded lines as it gets to the tail and the second one has more distinct lines all the way to the tail. I wish I knew about the tongue thing when I had caught them because I could have checked that out too.
Another question. Does eye color matter? The first one had yellow eyes.

Yes, they were caught in the same spot. Maybe within a couple feet, but still the same location.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Strong work, that's absolutely correct.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

montagc said:


> Okay smarty pants, what percent white bass is the second fish? I'm going with 63%.


If you add up the total number of dark scales in a single stripe and divide by the number of "broken" dark scales above or below each lateral line, you can deduce the total percentage of hybridization. 

In the second fish there are 51 broken scales out of 272 unbroken scales which would put the fish at only 18.75% hybridization...AKA a wimpy one:










...Can you tell it's a slow day at work?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm no expert, but as to the OP's pic of the tooth patch(es), the pic isn't all that fuzzy and it sure looks like 2 tooth patches to me!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input. I thought when I looked at the pictures that the stripe pattern looked like it was a hybrid, but the tooth patch thing is what caused my indecision.



buckeyebowman said:


> I'm no expert, but as to the OP's pic of the tooth patch(es), the pic isn't all that fuzzy and it sure looks like 2 tooth patches to me!


Thanks, buckeyebowman. That was what I was looking to find out. I don't catch many white bass or hybrids and before this never really looked at the tooth patch(es). I thought this was a single tooth patch, but I now realize the two patches are closer together than I thought.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tooth patch is not a good way to determine ****** vs. hybrid, as hybrids can have either or. 

You can only truly use it to differentiate a white bass from a true striped bass.

The lateral line on the white bass is the answer. They never have more than one stripe going to the tail while hybrids always do.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Tooth patch is not a good way to determine ****** vs. hybrid, as hybrids can have either or.
> 
> You can only truly use it to differentiate a white bass from a true striped bass.
> 
> The lateral line on the white bass is the answer. They never have more than one stripe going to the tail while hybrids always do.


Even better, thanks.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

reference material


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Far out bro. I only looked at the first pic and saw a WB. Didn't see the second fish.


----------

